# Graffiti in G scale



## rbwhale (Sep 15, 2008)

Does anyone know of a source for G scale Graffiti? I'm thinking that it's such a common feature on buildings and rolling stock, it would be fun to try and add some to commercial building models, and the odd boxcar. There is plenty available in the smaller scales, but no G scale, as far as I can tell. I know that some would rather set fire to their creations than "defile" them with tagger art, but there ought to be a place for it, don't you think?

Thanks,

RB Whale


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

a source for G scale Graffiti


Our own Stan Cedarleaf makes a bunch of graffiti decals, like this: 










His website is *[url]http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/StanCedarleaf/WebPageDecals/CustomDecalsx.html*[/url] 

Here's thread with the finished tagged products: *[url]http://archive.mylargescale.com/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=41347*[/url]


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

See Stan Cedarleaf or Del Tapparo, Stan advertises on here Cedarleaf custom decals, and Dels web site is g-scale graphics, I have dealt with both, they both give great sevice and are always helpful.

Tom h


----------



## rbwhale (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks very much for the prompt reply. I never cease to be amazed at the depth of knowledge and information displayed by members of this forum.

RB Whale


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Edit - removed.


----------



## K27_463 (Jan 2, 2008)

At the NMRA national Convention in Anaheim july 2008, there was a booth there with a new vendor. He was actually tagging cars while you waited. The guys in the booth- the "Crew"- were actual taqgers or gang members that enjoyed model trains. So, they were using an airbrush to tag stuff people purchased at the show. By the second day the line was huge. They were doing mostly HO stuff, but some people were bringing G scale over to them and the taggers really enjoyed that because it allowed them to get more creative in the larger size. After talking with them and others , they were so successful that they were going to start advertising the service in Model railroader I believe. I cannot recall their name, but since they were so new , they may not have had a "company " name yet anyway. Perhaps there is an advert in MR these days? I do not get that mag. Sorry i do not have more info. 
Jonathan/EMW


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

"Model Railroading -- the new way out of the ghetto!"


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By K27_463 on 01/31/2009 12:10 PM
At the NMRA national Convention in Anaheim july 2008, there was a booth there with a new vendor. He was actually tagging cars while you waited. The guys in the booth- the "Crew"- were actual taqgers or gang members that enjoyed model trains. So, they were using an airbrush to tag stuff people purchased at the show. By the second day the line was huge. They were doing mostly HO stuff, but some people were bringing G scale over to them and the taggers really enjoyed that because it allowed them to get more creative in the larger size. After talking with them and others , they were so successful that they were going to start advertising the service in Model railroader I believe. I cannot recall their name, but since they were so new , they may not have had a "company " name yet anyway. Perhaps there is an advert in MR these days? I do not get that mag. Sorry i do not have more info. 
Jonathan/EMW


I wonder what those taggers would think if they came out after the show and found I'd "tagged" their car?


----------

